# Fishing Solo on a Flats Skiff?



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Stake out with your push pole. Stay on the plat form or quietly move to the front after staking out
Sounds like fun
lets see some picture's


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Not trying to be a smartass. Use the search engine on this site there are many pages on this topic. You will find many different approaches. Try a few and see what works best for you and your fishing style. I’ve heard fishing alone will make you go blind though.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

georgiadrifter said:


> Need some advice here.
> 
> I’m on the list for a Salt Marsh Heron 16...and a large chunk of my fishing time will be solo. I want to avoid mounting/using a trolling motor if possible. So my question is this:
> 
> ...


I have had good success poling from the bow platform while keeping my fly rod ready in a stripping bucket in front of me. Just get a polemate clip or something similar to store the pole while you fish. The same thing can be done to pole/fish off the rear platform, be sure to install a Tibor holder back there. 

I use my push pole to stakeout, but I would recommend a power pole for sure (my previous boat had one, current boat does not and I miss it). You can move from rear to front to fish, but you have to tread lightly and that leaves you away from your pole if you need to make an adjustment. Long story short, poling alone is definitely possible and can be both fun and challenging. Good luck with the new boat, experiment a little and find out what works for you.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If I'm sight fishing which is what I do 99% of the time I have a system in place where I never have to look down or bend over to pick up a rod. If you take your eyes off the fish you will have trouble finding the fish often times when you try and reaquire it.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

It looks like Salt Marsh builds a stake out pole “mount” onto its platform. That’s looks easy and functional....but when you raise the stakeout, do you completely remove it and lay it on the deck...or does it lock in place somehow?

FYI...this is not my boat....I’m on “the list.”


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I have a salt marsh 1656. Since the stern is so wide I can pole on the platform without much squat. I fish and pole from up there. I keep a small anchor tied off that I can slip off platform if need be. Some skiffs are better poling from bow. An alternative is adding weigh to bow to counter balance boat if it squats


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I fish solo sometimes and really enjoy the solitude. I use the time to explore places I might not go when I have another angler on board--even sometimes staying on a flat or in an area as the tide or the weather conditions change to see how the fish enter/leave the flat with those changes. Fishing from the poling platform can be tricky, as others have suggested. This is especially true as you get older and your balance is not as good as it was when you are 25! Ask me how I know. Go out and experience it--have a blast and make sure you post a report!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

georgiadrifter said:


> View attachment 46966
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> It looks like Salt Marsh builds a stake out pole “mount” onto its platform. That’s looks easy and functional....but when you raise the stakeout, do you completely remove it and lay it on the deck...or does it lock in place somehow?
> ...


rig a bungee cord around the stake out pole with enough tension to hold it but still allow you to push it down, this will 1 keep it in up and in place ready for you to push down, 2 keep tension on it and keep it from rattling and making noise


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

georgiadrifter said:


> View attachment 46966
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> It looks like Salt Marsh builds a stake out pole “mount” onto its platform. That’s looks easy and functional....but when you raise the stakeout, do you completely remove it and lay it on the deck...or does it lock in place somehow?
> ...


I had that setup on my last skiff. Leave a length of rope tied to the top of the stake out poie and use a slip knot to the top of the platform and tie it with a little tension and the pole won’t slip down until you pull the slip knot tag end and it releases the pole to slide down and just use your foot to lightly drive the stake down. The alternative which I have now is a Micro PowerPole with the remote.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I pole from the nose and always have wading boots on the skiff as well.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

georgiadrifter said:


> View attachment 46966
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> It looks like Salt Marsh builds a stake out pole “mount” onto its platform. That’s looks easy and functional....but when you raise the stakeout, do you completely remove it and lay it on the deck...or does it lock in place somehow?
> ...


The problem with this set up is it's for a stake out pin not a push pole.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe the pin “mount” would be more functional if it was a large enough diameter to accommodate the push pole?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

georgiadrifter said:


> Maybe the pin “mount” would be more functional if it was a large enough diameter to accommodate the push pole?


Last thing you want to be doing is using a high dollar push pole for a stake out stick like that. It would put way too much stress on too short a length of pole and end up breaking it. The stake out poles are much cheaper and fiberglass. A Tibor push pole holder is what you use on the top of the platform to clip your push pole in and leave the other end in the water.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Are you fly fishing or throwing gear?

As this depends on what you are doing and how easy. Tosjng a spin rod is much easier that fly fishing.

If fly fishing it’s something you will have to experiment with. Some skiffs will be alright from the bow poling and fishing others won’t.

The chance of you staking out with a push pole and catching a fish on fly from the platform is pretty unlikely as there is some much stuff going on at one time.

I typically put the fly rod with some line out between my feet and when spot a fish I either put the push pole under my casting shoulder or between my legs and then cast, trying to keep my eye on the fish.

If you are trying to stake out then pick up your gear, then re spot the fish, then cast chances are you took to long and the fish has gotten wise to the game.

Good luck


----------



## jwskiff (May 30, 2017)

When solo, I pole from the bow. It just works better than from the poling platform on my skiff (Gladesmen). 

Fly rod with line out is on the deck between feet. In one move I can put the pole down and pick up the fly rod. It takes practice to do well and keep track of fish.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Just bite the bullet and get a trolling motor. All that climbing up and down, balancing/un-balancing, trying to juggle a rod and a pole or stick pin, etc., etc. will get old mighty fast.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> Just bite the bullet and get a trolling motor. All that climbing up and down, balancing/un-balancing, trying to juggle a rod and a pole or stick pin, etc., etc. will get old mighty fast.


Good luck trolling the flats down here and not chasing off every fish off said flat that don't work down south we have smart fish. Stealth is key to shallow water fishing.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

1. fumble for power pole remote and pole down
2. awkwardly try to hold push pole between legs because my caddy sucks and I'm too cheap to buy a tibor
3. try to reach for a rod from the console rod holder without falling off platform
4. awkwardly cast with a pole between my legs
5. blow cast and spook fish
That's how I do it anyway.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Good luck trolling the flats down here and not chasing off every fish off


Yeah...actively trolling in less than 18-24" of water down here is gonna push most fish on the flats away from you. You may have some success blind casting deeper mangrove edges to fish that are hunkered down but your overall rate of success will drop substantially. This is magnified even further if you are trying to sight cast with a fly rod. 

The edges I fish on low tides allow for staking out or wading. Its a matter of getting ahead of the fish and waiting quietly until they get in range. 

Sometimes you can just get to an area and wait for the tide to drop...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

If just to make a cast. I keep rod in waist band so it’s ready. I have a wet towel placed on front edge of platform. And another at some spot in other end of boat. Quickly set pole on these towels. Quiet and pole won’t move. Then I make a cast. 
I will also beach it or stuff boat on matted grass or stake off.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I do a fair amount of solo exploring (when I'm not booked up and praying for a day off...). I'm working out of an old Maverick (just under 17' and not a microskiff at all...). I long ago learned a few tricks that go a long way towards making things work better. No trolling motor at all - haven't had one in years, but that will change this winter (I'm 70 now...). 

When I'm poling it's always fork down (the 'glades are rarely a hard bottom proposition) but whenever I spot fish I swap ends and stake out with the pointed end of my pole. This is aided by two tethers about three feet long -one on each side of my poling platform. Once I'm stopped I reach down under my feet for a spinning or plug rod that's riding in a rod holder, facing forward so that rod is out of the way when poling, just under a corner of my platform - and I'm in business... If I'm wanting to fly fish, I lay out the rod in the bow (line stripped off onto the deck ready to go) then, after staking out, I step down and softly move to the bow and make a presentation. By the way - if it's the fly I make a point of poling just out of range, then when I spot a fish I maneuver a bit ahead (and in closer) before staking out to give me time to set up...

Works like a charm. When I'm out exploring I make a point of never going to places I know. At times I'm not sight-fishing at all - just stopping to fish a spot. Some spots you don't stake out at all - other spots you need to so the current won't move you away. Although I've never had a Power Pole on my skiff - I've worked on quite a few skiffs that have them... They're a very good idea if you're solo since the Powerpole with a remote solves all your staking out needs (as long as you're shallow enough..).


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Embarrassing question - how are y'all poling your boats from the bow? Stern first or bow first? I have tried to pole mine solo from the poling platform but it squats too much. 

I fish solo about half the time. And I'm primarily using the trolling motor and PowerPole. Works REALLY well for me but there are times where I'd like to be poling and doing a little more sight fishing. Thanks


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

I fish solo a lot. I stay on the platform unless I am purposely staking out to fish from the bow such as fly fishing for tarpon on a known path. I stake out with my push pole and to off set the lack of another angler in the bow to keep me level I load a couple of good bags of lead shot in the bow to add ballast.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

windblows said:


> Embarrassing question - how are y'all poling your boats from the bow? Stern first or bow first? I have tried to pole mine solo from the poling platform but it squats too much.


My skiff is narrow enough to stand on the very tip of the nose and slowly crab / creep it forward.

Poling from the platform causes it to squat which causes it to slap. So low and slow from the front works much better for me.

I've contemplated carrying some balast in the front on days I'm solo. Will experiment with that.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You can pole from the stern platform and just put a cooler full of water on the bow to offset the squat. When I primarily used conventional tackle this is how I did it. Pole clip on my right waist and spinning rod in my waist band on the left.

When I'm fly fishing solo I pole from the bow, its a lower profile. Pole clip on my waist. Stripping bucket between my feet with notches cut into the lip. Fly rod is ready to go, just laying there a little below waist level. l can hook my pole in and pickup the rod without ever bending over. Less movement, less chance of making noise and I don't ever take my eyes off the fish.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm still curious about poling from the bow - do you push the boat stern-first? I have a SM 1656 and have tried this a few times, but the flat transom slaps in any kind of chop/ripple.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup. Stern first. Little noisier. Might need to pick a spot not poling into wind. Turns way easier. But harder to track straight.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh and any loaded 7 day roto cooler on bow will level it out if you pole from back. 
But it just occurred to me you need a fellow angler to help put the dam thing on the bow and get it down. So just fish with the angler instead of the cooler. Looks funny if you were telling the cooler to cast 2 o’clock


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Yup. Stern first. Little noisier. Might need to pick a spot not piling into wind. Turns way easier. But harder to track straight.


Thanks, man. Exactly my experience - thought I was doing something wrong.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

windblows said:


> Embarrassing question - how are y'all poling your boats from the bow? Stern first or bow first? I have tried to pole mine solo from the poling platform but it squats too much.
> 
> I fish solo about half the time. And I'm primarily using the trolling motor and PowerPole. Works REALLY well for me but there are times where I'd like to be poling and doing a little more sight fishing. Thanks


I stand on the bow and push the boat bow first, same direction you would normally pole. This is good for creeping along a flat or shoreline, but harder to cover a lot of ground. If I'm trying to cover distance I pole from the stern platform.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

georgiadrifter said:


> Need some advice here.
> 
> I’m on the list for a Salt Marsh Heron 16...and a large chunk of my fishing time will be solo. I want to avoid mounting/using a trolling motor if possible. So my question is this:
> 
> ...


Spike n trolling motor


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Wasn't able to use my photos yesterday for this thread... Here's a pic of how I've set up my rod that's used when I'm up on the poling platform and see a fish to cast at... The plastic rodholder is simply tie wrapped to the tower, just under the platform - ready to reach out and shoot at a fish when needed so that I'm not trying to keep a rod in my belt, or around my feet. It works pretty well (until you get old enough that bending down takes a bit more effort that wasn't needed when you were younger....).


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

lemaymiami said:


> I do a fair amount of solo exploring (when I'm not booked up and praying for a day off...). I'm working out of an old Maverick (just under 17' and not a microskiff at all...). I long ago learned a few tricks that go a long way towards making things work better. No trolling motor at all - haven't had one in years, but that will change this winter (I'm 70 now...).
> 
> When I'm poling it's always fork down (the 'glades are rarely a hard bottom proposition) but whenever I spot fish I swap ends and stake out with the pointed end of my pole. This is aided by two tethers about three feet long -one on each side of my poling platform. Once I'm stopped I reach down under my feet for a spinning or plug rod that's riding in a rod holder, facing forward so that rod is out of the way when poling, just under a corner of my platform - and I'm in business... If I'm wanting to fly fish, I lay out the rod in the bow (line stripped off onto the deck ready to go) then, after staking out, I step down and softly move to the bow and make a presentation. By the way - if it's the fly I make a point of poling just out of range, then when I spot a fish I maneuver a bit ahead (and in closer) before staking out to give me time to set up...
> 
> Works like a charm. When I'm out exploring I make a point of never going to places I know. At times I'm not sight-fishing at all - just stopping to fish a spot. Some spots you don't stake out at all - other spots you need to so the current won't move you away. Although I've never had a Power Pole on my skiff - I've worked on quite a few skiffs that have them... They're a very good idea if you're solo since the Powerpole with a remote solves all your staking out needs (as long as you're shallow enough..).


Having gone trolling motor-less for a little over a year and fishing ENP almost exclusively, I always marvel on how you fish the backcountry without one. And solo to boot! I have to spend more time running the back and out the rivers and figure out the no TM tactics.


----------



## Drock (May 19, 2016)

I have a rod holder mounted to my poling platform as well as a stake out hole lower on the platform. While I'm poling around I put the stick it anchor pin in the mounted rod holder and let it rest in the Robo cup/rod holder (clamp on). When I'm read to anchor I take the stick it anchor pin out of the rod holder and insert it into the stake out hole. This is essentially a ghetto Micro power pole, but it works.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow....thanks for all the tips and pictures. I’m thinking I may have Salt Marsh pre-wire the Heron for a trolling motor....but I’ll try to do without one if possible....not to mention the weight savings (one less battery and TM weight) I realize a flats skiff is designed for stealth...so there’s something counter-intuitive about adding a trolling motor. I like Drock’s anchor pin setup, as well as the system used by lemaymiami. I’ll also take a hard look at the Tibor mount.

Thx again for all the feedback.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Very boring video but it shows my method. Quiet and quick transition to casting when you spot fish.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Also keeping a rod under foot helps massage the plantar fasciitis us old guys have. Keep handle section under foot


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I use the same method as the video posted above, minus the rope. Wind at my back, stand on the bow, pull/push the boat forward slowly. Fly rod in the stripping bucket in front of me with 20’ fly line plus 9’ leader pulled out. Micro power pole on the transom so the boat doesn’t spin around. Spot a fish, one back cast and I’m 40+’ out. Hook up, PP down. My catch rate has gone up tremendously with the micro power pole. Before I would use the stake anchor up front and the boat would spin around.

I fish by myself 95% of the time. I also explore every square inch of the flat slowly, as opposed to running 30 miles to catch fish. Much more enjoyable experience when you slow down and simplify things.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’d like to see a trolling motor sneak up on a pod of reds down here in a foot of water without spooking them. The prop is almost a foot in diameter and cavitates in anything shallower than about 18” and even then it’s not stealthy at all.
You guys that are bending over to get a rod out of a rod holder and stick the push pole into the holder by your ankles should try a PoleMate belt and add a horizontal rod holder like mine. I can clip the push pole in the belt holder, draw the rod out of the other holder and have a lure in front of a fish in about two seconds.
The fly rod is a little tougher from the platform but still manageable. Now ai need to learn how to cast from up there. LowHydrogen gave me some advice over the phone a while back about why I can’t cast as well from my platform as I can on the beach or front platform. It’s the extra height that causes issues.


----------

